# Gallus Derlux



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 22, 2011)

Never been a camera collector but I found this one by accident and I'm thinking of buying. It just so cool looking 

Yes, that is the way it is supposed to look. It is polished aluminum. I've started looking into them and there are several different models. Some with faster/better quality lenses, some with an accessory shoe.

There are web entries in english for it but I'm posting this one because it shows the exact model I found with the same lack of accessory shoe or accessories such as lens cover and case.

Gallus - Derlux : The Camera Collector

The one I found is 75 Euros asking price but ebay shows them between 80 and 150 depending on model and accessories. Since film is available it might be fun to try it out too.

Here are some sample shots:
B&W prints - Gallus Derlux : The Camera Collector

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## compur (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes, it is a neat camera.  I love 127 cameras.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 22, 2011)

I was hoping for someone like you... 

Have you ever seen one?

It looks like just such a piece of junk when you first look at it.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice shiny camera !!

Gallus Derby then Derby-Lux then Derlux

The Gallus Derby Lux; On The Strength Of The Lens Cap Alone


----------



## compur (Dec 22, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> I was hoping for someone like you...
> 
> Have you ever seen one?



Never seen one in the flesh.  French cameras are very scarce hereabouts (Southern Calif.).


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice looking one! Congrats and enjoy using it.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 23, 2011)

No congrats yet. I can't seem to find the ad again 

It's so cool looking I think I'll find one to buy somehow eventually but it may be a bit longer.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 23, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> No congrats yet. I can't seem to find the ad again
> 
> It's so cool looking I think I'll find one to buy somehow eventually but it may be a bit longer.



:er: D'oh!! Should've read it your post s-l-o-w-e-r !!  LOL   You will find it, trust me...  *CLICK HERE NOW*


----------

